# GT# 17 Orlando Magic (14-4) @ Los Angeles Lakers (9-7) [12-02]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Odom [PF] R. Turiaf [C] A. Bynum




The Orlando Magic 




































[PG]J. Nelson [SG] K. Bogans [SF] H. Turkoglu [PF] R. Lewis [C] D. Howard




Team Stat Leaders:

*Points* 
D. Howard ORL	23.8
K. Bryant LAL	27.6

*Assists* 
J. Nelson ORL	6.0
K. Bryant LAL	4.9

*Rebounds* 
D. Howard ORL	15.0
A. Bynum LAL	10.3






*Scouting Report*

Lakers vs. Magic - 12/02/07


Sunday, Dec 2

The Orlando Magic are 14-4 and have a 9-2 road record, which is tops in the NBA. This team is a much different team than they were last season under Brian Hill. From their personnel, to their style of play, just about everything has changed. New Coach Stan Van Gundy, new additions of Rashard Lewis, Brian Cook and Mo Evans and a new style of play has the central Florida fans excited about this season. Everything the Magic does on both ends of the floor revolve around Dwight Howard's ability to dominate the paint!!! Most of the time, it will be Howard in the paint with four shooters on the perimeter. They will flow into pick and rolls from various angles with Howard rolling hard to the basket. Lewis and Hedo Turkoglu have made their front court as diverse as any in the league. Both of them can stretch the “D” and shoot the 3 and both are capable passers and ball handlers who can create for others. The addition of Cookie and Mo is good for them, due to the fact that they needed players at those specific positions with their specific skill set. They have quality depth at every position for the style of ball they play. This is a young, talented and dangerous team that must be respected as a contender! They play hard offensively and defensively and are a confident group that believes they have arrived.

The Magic start Jameer Nelson, Keith Bogans, Turkoglu, Lewis and Howard. Lewis and Bogans are first and second respectively in the league in 3-point field goals attempted. Nelson pushes the ball, Howard sprints up the floor and Turkoglu, Lewis and Bogans run the lanes, spot-up and keep the floor spaced. Make no mistake about it, Howard is the first priority and first look and then they will let the 3s fly. Off the bench, Coach Stan Van Gundy comes with Carlos Arroyo, Keyon Dooling, Evans, Cookie and Adonal Foyle. He also has the option of leaving Turkoglu or Lewis in with this group, or playing Pat Garrity or J.J. Redick if he’s on.

Every possession with this team is a potential fast break with Nelson or Arroyo pushing on makes and misses. Dwight Howard is the best post lane sprinter in the league and he catches everything within his reach. Many times he forces you to foul him before he catches the ball because he gets such deep position and it’s rarely possible to root him out once he gets position on you. The quandary is, if you high side him or try to take his positioning away, he will spin out for the lob. If the break is not available, they will run drags or set plays that usually involve pick and rolls with duck-ins, usually for Howard. We will see P/Rs run with the 3 and 4 handling (Lewis/Turkoglu) with Howard setting, so everyone needs to be prepared to guard screen rolls. About 90% of the time, when Howard sets the screen on the ball, the other big will be lifted or will replace as Howard rolls. Nelson and Arroyo can be terrors using ball screens and both love to split and throw to their spotted-up spaced-out shooters. They are also very good at throwing the lob to Howard off the early screen and roll. They will run some “HORNS” action.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Obviously the key match ups:
*
BYNUM VS HOWARD*

Bynum's got to stay out of foul trouble. Howard is going to be aggressive and Bynum is going to be tempted to get physical to try and stop him from scoring at will. That is only going to hurt us. Smart defense will be the way Bynum helps the Laker's the most. 

Let's not forget rebounding. Bynum's going to have to get those defense boards. He's going up against a rebounding monster. So he will need to battle and work hard for every possession.
*
ODOM VS LEWIS*

With the way Odom has played this season, this is the match up I'm most afraid of. Lewis is averaging 19 PPG, 5 RPG, 2.4 APG, in 39 minutes. Odom on the other hand is averaging 12 PPG, 6RPG, 1.6 APG in 34 minutes. Not only is Odom not a factor at the three, his rebounding, scoring, and assists have gone down. You would figure at the three his assasits would go up. However they haven't, and unless he gets out of this funk and actually attempts to play defense Lewis is going to trash him.

Kobe will be Kobe. He will need to shoot a high percentage, and concentrate on help defense. But I fear unless Bynum can do well, and Odom can get out of his coma, the Laker's shouldn't fair well.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm kinda nervous about this game. I mean, how the hell are we gonna stop Brian Cook?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Silk D said:


> I'm kinda nervous about this game. I mean, how the hell are we gonna stop Brian Cook?


Just because you said that, you know Cook is going to burn us from the three point line.

And Mo Evans is going to become the new Kobe stopper.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Just because you said that, you know Cook is going to burn us from the three point line.
> 
> And Mo Evans is going to become the new Kobe stopper.


You just know it's going to be like this. It always happens.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bynum's going to get his *** handed to him at times, but I'm hoping he can still hold his own relatively well. If he gets his averages I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> Bynum's going to get his *** handed to him at times, but I'm hoping he can still hold his own relatively well. If he gets his averages I'll be a happy camper.


Same.

I'd like to see him stay out of foul trouble and get close to 30 minutes tonight...

Last thing we need is Mihm going in...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Oh man, the image of Mihm on Dwight...really does frighten me just a little.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> ^ Oh man, the image of Mihm on Dwight...really does frighten me just a little.


Makes you appreciate Kwame...

I feel so dirty now....


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This is the game you have no idea how the Lakers are going to win but they will. Can't explain it but thats whats gonna happen. I will be quoting myself after the game.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

All I can say is that I hope Andrew can stay out of foul trouble tonight, because if Chris Mihm has to play significant minutes the Lakers are going to need a miracle. Howard will absolutely destroy him. 

Turkoglu and Lewis also scare me because of their ability to fill it up from the outside. If the Lakers can't close out on them and they get hot it's going to be a long night.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah I'm more than likely gonna be in this thread discussing the game tonight one way or the other.. prob wont be much in the Magic one.. so yeah..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Good to see you B34C.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

My lord this will be a tough game...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And to top it off.. my Illini prob gonna get destroyed to USC in the Rose Bowl but I'm happy.. haha.. Wish I could make a trip out there for that.. no money though lol

Howard has obviously been a beast all year.. Lewis can score but he hasnt been shooting good recently.. Turkoglu is playing amazing.. I think everyone knows that by now.. Evans is getting quite a bit of time.. Dooling just returned from being sick.. In the last 2 games Arroyo has 20 assists off the bench, including one with 14.. Cook "needs to get in better shape" then I think he'll be playing more.. he may get some decent time to play against Vlad if he's out there much.. oh forgot.. Redick has been playing recently and shooting the ball good..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> And to top it off.. *my Illini prob gonna get destroyed to USC in the Rose Bowl but I'm happy*.. haha.. Wish I could make a trip out there for that.. no money though lol
> 
> Howard has obviously been a beast all year.. Lewis can score but he hasnt been shooting good recently.. Turkoglu is playing amazing.. I think everyone knows that by now.. Evans is getting quite a bit of time.. Dooling just returned from being sick.. In the last 2 games Arroyo has 20 assists off the bench, including one with 14.. Cook "needs to get in better shape" then I think he'll be playing more.. he may get some decent time to play against Vlad if he's out there much..


Hell yeah baby!!!!!

WE BE SMELLIN THE ROSES!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I dunno. We've really only struggled agaisnt teams with top PGs, and of course the celtics. We really haven't seen anyone like Dwight though. I'd feel better if kwame was playing. I think we'll put it out.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lolz fire on the scoreboard in the Sonics game

Okay watchin this game online now


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lolz fire on the scoreboard in the Sonics game
> 
> Okay watchin this game online now


Can you or someone pm me a link to watch online please, thanks, I can only listen to audio.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I would but it wont let me pm ya?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good game early.. 7-6 LA


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eek.. 2nd foul on Dwight.. stupid call..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 5/6 on 3's.. wow Kobe..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously could Mihm defend any worse?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cook is doing more for the Lakers now, than when he was a Laker.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont even know how the Magic are only down 6 with Howard being out most of the 1st..


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Kobe is on fire, I'm feeling a 50-pointer tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> I would but it wont let me pm ya?


Thanks, audio is quite exciting too.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Howard's making up for lost time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, no star treatment for Bynum on that non call.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Bad idea getting into a shootout with Orlando.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh.. Larmar is killing me.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We dont know how to play Defense...they should work on that in practice...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Adonal Foyle a scoring machine tonight lmao


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Giving up way too many points again, this looks very, very bad.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Magic 63 - Lakers 55


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We continue to get worse defensively with each game that passes. WHY?!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Look how close Bynums numbers were to howard in that half with 5 less minutes. If that boy could just not foul, he'd get some monster numbers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was a foul?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Fisher flop = 3 point play.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

How can Vlade be rebounding and scoring in the same game....?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

14-2 lakers run.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

What's going on? Lamar is playing well, the team is defending, the Lakers are leading?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Truthfully orlando is just missing wide open shots right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fisher: "Hehe. I just bobbled the ball out of bounds."
Lamar: "Hehe."
Kobe: "****ing idiots."


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> Truthfully orlando is just missing wide open shots right now.


LOL. Oh, okay...That sounds much more logical. Had to step away for a bit and just came back to see that Orlando had only 7 points in the quarter and assumed that it had something to do with the Lakers D.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Howard nailed Ronny in the face with his elbow to push off for a run at the basket and zero call..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Fisher: "Hehe. I just bobbled the ball out of bounds."
> Lamar: "Hehe."
> Kobe: "****ing idiots."


I swear I saw that and thought.. WTF are you smiling about?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great were starting the fourth with Mihm. That always worked out well in the past.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Fisher: "Hehe. I just bobbled the ball out of bounds."
> Lamar: "Hehe."
> Kobe: "****ing idiots."


LOL! I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar still makes no effort to post up smaller players. Mo just bullied him out to the perimeter.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mihm..


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ah, Chris Mihm and his incredible rebounding ability. He lets Foyle reach over him and get an easy put back. Nice work pal!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

when is kobe going to get involved?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mihm has really been horrible this season. He has regressed because of that year off I suppose.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil, remove Mihm from the game. He's in worse shape than Will Perdue probably is at the moment. He can barely elevate.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil!!!! Take Him Out Of The ****ing Game!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Redick intentionally crashes into Sasha and gets the call. As an trained professional official, how in the **** can you possibly make that call? Just awful.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

bynum with the finger wave to evans


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great to see Odom knocking down that shot. Needed that, and great play by Kobe to avoid the charge.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That Farmar charge was easily the best turnover I have ever seen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bull**** Call He Was Still Moving You ****ing Blind Ref!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I likey. Nice job by Phil sitting Mihm down. Kobe avoiding the charge just then, was that not cool? He should hire a stunt double for crap like that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF is Kobe doing right now?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

There's Kobe trying to go 1-on-3.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Terrible shot leads to an easy dunk. That one might have sealed it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke's defense this season has been the worst of his career. It's okay, because Phil is going to put in a worse defender in Radmanovic. Our sniper from long range who can't actually make a shot right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It kills me that we havent went to Bynum for the most part at all this quarter. There were a few times he was in the perfect position to go up. But this team can not make an entry pass to save their life.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No Turiaf if this game goes longer.. slight concussion from Dwight Howard earlier


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe: "It's crunch time. I'm clutch, so I have to take every shot. Passing is not an option."


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great play Lamar.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> No Turiaf if this game goes longer.. slight concussion from Dwight Howard earlier


A Howard elbow would give anybody a concussion. It could probably even kill some people.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WHen was the last time Kobe made a jump shot?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Stagnant offense and horrible transition D in the past 4 minutes seals the deal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lol. Turk Drove To The Hoop And Scored! Ahahaha


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> WHen was the last time Kobe made a jump shot?


Couple of minutes ago going against Evans.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. Lamar for the three.. CLANK.

Seriously could that possession look any worse?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

No surprise, Lakers turnovers and bone-headed plays cost them another game. Fantastic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

God damn it Lamar.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Lol. Turk Drove To The Hoop And Scored! Ahahaha


And of course it was lamar odom guarding him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You missed a wide open shot Lamar. Glad you find it amusing.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We totally gave the game away tonight...wow


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Just when you think lamar is having a great game he blows it away in the 4th.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Welp, theres the nail in the coffin.

Reasons we lost:

1) Defense break down as ususal. Lamar, Vlade, and Luke have utterly no defensive presense this season at all. Luke was a lot better than last season, and even then his defense was weak. Lamar isn't even playing defense half the time this season. He gets blown out speed wise by the opposing team each night. It's time to go back to the four. And Vlade... Well at least he rebounded tonight, cause he sure didnt defend or shoot well.

2) As fast as Kobe shot us into the lead, he shot us out of the game. 10-27 uke: 4 TO's, and some of them comming towards the end of the fourth when he was doing that wild switch back, shooting crap. 

3) Fisher got to many minutes. He started out fine, but it went down hill fast. Farmar should have gotten the majority of minutes, nothing else is really new here.

4) No one fed the post at all in the second half. Bynum had goot position many times, and they neglected him as they have done pretty much for most of the season. 

And over all though the rotaitons where better in this game, they are still scary at best. Phil needs to set a rotation, cause this is horrible.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Magic (15-4) 104 - Lakers (9-8) 97










Orlando Bench: 
42 pts (19/33 FG, 2/7 3PT, 2/2 FT), 19 rebounds, 5 assists, 5 turnovers, 5 steals, 5 blocks

Lakers Bench:
24 pts (10/26 FG, 1/7 3PT, 3/4 FT), 11 rebounds, 4 assists, 6 turnovers, 5 steals, 0 blocks


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We should have an offical "Which scrub will torch us tonight" thread...


TOnight...Keyon Dooling..14 points

wow.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe cost us this one in the end, along with Lamar missing key shots. But our entire defense was geared around stopping Dwight, and Lakers did a great job in that regard, containing him very well. Of course, look at how they were shooting at one point; that was all the attention Dwight was getting.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good game Laker fans. Maybe next time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I miss this game as well, and again we lose. Holy ****! 

I don't remember the last time I missed this many games early in the season, but I should be good to go from here on out. 

Let me know who you guys got for the Player of the Game so I can update that thread, and here's to hoping we win our next ****ing game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd have to give it to Kobe again for POTG.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe and Lamar played terrible down the strech. And please sign someone to replace Mihm.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Kobe and Lamar played terrible down the strech. And please sign someone to replace Mihm.


At this point I would take Michael Olowocrappy over Chris Mihm.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Oddly enough, I don't feel too bad about losses like this. Obviously a win would've felt better but I didn't see the Lakers go out there and embarrass themselves. They simply got beat by a better team with a dominant player.

That said.....

*Vlad Whatshisname needs to sit the hell down. 

*Mihm? Just stop. Please.

*Please feed the ball to Bynum more often.


For the most part I like this team. *IF* they can figure themselves out they'd be consistently good. Until they do, they'll just be consistently frustrating.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Showtime87 said:


> At this point I would take Michael Olowocrappy over Chris Mihm.




ooo...dont go there....even if u r right


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> At this point I would take Michael Olowocrappy over Chris Mihm.


Ouch . . . just Ouch. Olowacrappy would have been much easier to handle if he was only making Mihm's contract.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This game was probably a good learning experience for bynum. He needs to learn how to dominate, and it is not often that there is a bigger man on the court against him.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Ouch . . . just Ouch. Olowacrappy would have been much easier to handle if he was only making Mihm's contract.


:lol: He no longer has an NBA contract as far as I know, you could probably get him in here for less than the 2.2 mil Mihm is currently stealing.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Welp, theres the nail in the coffin.
> 
> Reasons we lost:
> 
> ...


1.) I would say that Odom defense was not that bad. especially in the post where Walton and Mihm can't guard ****.

2.) Kobe looked SLOW in the secomd half (Is age comming to effect?)

3.) Fisher did not get too many minutes! Fisher played 28 mins while Farmar had 20 which is a lot. The problem was that Farmars minutes came mostly in the second half - well into the fourth quarter. Phil just allowed Fisher to finish the game like he should since he is the starter.

4.) No one Fed Bynum because he missed A TON of open shots during the first half. BUT they did not run the pick and roll often with Bynum and that could have been better for him


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am one of the biggest Kobe fans, but why do I feel like he is pulling a Carter on the Lakers, most people won't notice it because he is just too good, but if you watch the games, he is not giving his 100% like he use to, and also it looks like he doesn't care whether we win or lose.
He passes up way too many good shots to crappy players like Sasha, even when the game is on the line, he doesn't go on that attack mode, even when the team needs his scoring, he started slacking on the defensive end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I disagree.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Theonee said:


> I am one of the biggest Kobe fans, but why do I feel like he is pulling a Carter on the Lakers, most people won't notice it because he is just too good, but if you watch the games, he is not giving his 100% like he use to, and also it looks like he doesn't care whether we win or lose.
> He passes up way too many good shots to crappy players like Sasha, even when the game is on the line, he doesn't go on that attack mode, even when the team needs his scoring, he started slacking on the defensive end.


It's because he's trying to get everyone else involed, and Phil wants Kobe to keep trying to get everyone else involved. He doesn't want Kobe to go and try to take over games and go off for 50,60, etc. as it's bad for team chemistry.

Sure we may win a couple more games with Kobe taking over at the end, but that isn't going to help the development of our young players, which the goal is to get far into the playoffs, not another first round exit.

I like what Kobe is doing this year so far, in taking less shots, and scoring less, giving it up to his teammates.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> 1.) I would say that Odom defense was not that bad. especially in the post where Walton and Mihm can't guard ****.
> 
> 2.) Kobe looked SLOW in the secomd half (Is age comming to effect?)
> 
> ...



Bynum was 5 of 9 for the ENTIRE night? Is 4 shots a TON? To me when you say the words TON and even put it in all capital letters, I think of something like 10 of 26, which is what Kobe shot on the night. Thats a TON of misses.

The Lakers started off with the purpose of feeding Bynum in the post. You could tell Phil Jackson thought it was important to get Bynum going early. And if we had continued with it, it would have helped. Why? Because it was obvous that Bynum brought a height and size advantages to the night. He was pushing Howard into fouling for stops. Eventually that would have lead to free throw shooting, were Bynum is hitting just under 70 percent. 

As for Odoms defense? Odom was allowing guys like Turk, to drive and score layups on him durning crunch time. Just like the game before when Millsap made Odom his *****. His defense was better than the game before, but still a horrible site. Phil needs to put him back to back to PF, because this experiment just isn't working out. He's to slow, and to poor of a shooter to stay around the three point line all night.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kurt said:


> It's because he's trying to get everyone else involed, and Phil wants Kobe to keep trying to get everyone else involved. He doesn't want Kobe to go and try to take over games and go off for 50,60, etc. as it's bad for team chemistry.
> 
> Sure we may win a couple more games with Kobe taking over at the end, but that isn't going to help the development of our young players, which the goal is to get far into the playoffs, not another first round exit.
> 
> I like what Kobe is doing this year so far, in taking less shots, and scoring less, giving it up to his teammates.


I agree for the most part.

I do believe defense is now an after thought on Kobe's mind. The elite defense he played to open the season was a thing of beauty. Now its back to the normal of the last three years. I'm fine with that because he is at least attempting to get the other players involved on the offense.

In fact, I think it's fair to say he is pretty much the only player that makes an effort to feed Bynum in the post. The others literally ignore him even if he is in perfect position. He also feeds Ronny and Mihm in the post. It's probably the years of experience with Shaq, by Kobe is by far and large the only one semi coherent at it besides maybe Fisher.

If anything it could be said Kobe has problems finding that balance between facilitator and scorer. But I don't believe Kobe is a quilter, or not giving it his 100%. Do I believe he will be a Laker in two years. No I don't. But I know until then he wont be Vince Carter, it's just not in his blood to sit on the bench and pout. He'd rather take it out on the other team.


----------

